# dutch beam trawler photo



## Pierre (Sep 24, 2005)

Hello,

I search a photo where there are a dutch beam trawler model on a quay in front of the same but real dutch beam trawler moored.

I saw this photo on the net but I don't rermember where it was


Can you help me ?


Pierre


----------



## wbeedie (Apr 9, 2007)

Pierre said:


> Hello,
> 
> I search a photo where there are a dutch beam trawler model on a quay in front of the same but real dutch beam trawler moored.
> 
> ...


I am positive that was on here or this site http://www.modelboatmayhem.co.uk/forum/index.php
I remember seeing it about 6 moths ago


----------

